
Reddit's plan to tackle trolls and beat Facebook - protomyth
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/11/13/reddits-plan-to-tackle-trolls-and-beat-facebook/
======
iblaine
/r/the_donald has taken over Reddit. I do not think there is any way to go
back.

